# بسرعه قبل مايخلص كتب في ال ( المضخات Pumps )



## mahmoud_abou_ah (6 فبراير 2007)

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
Practical Centrifugal Pumps
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
خصائص الكتاب
ISBN: 0750662735
Title: Practical Centrifugal Pumps
Author: Paresh Girdhar Octo Moniz 
Publisher: Newnes
Publication Date: 2004-12-18
Number Of Pages: 264
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ







ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الرابط
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
http://rapidshare.com/files/10286317/PCP-doam.rar
او

http://mihd.net/hs50bo


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
Pump Users' Handbook
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
خصائص الكتاب
ISBN: 0872017702
Title: Pump Users' Handbook
Author: F. Pollak
Publisher: Gulf Pub Co
Publication Date: 1981-01
Number Of Pages: 214
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الرابط
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

http://rapidshare.de/files/24333769/5K200604080016.rar
PASS: A8sa06pUh2 


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
Centrifugal and Rotary Pumps: Fundamentals with Applications
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

Centrifugal and Rotary Pumps: Fundamentals with Applications
Author: Lev Nelik
Publisher: CRC Press
Publication Date: 1999-03-18
Number Of Pages: 152
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ







ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الرابط
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DI5XNROF
Pass: aslan.sutu

او

http://rapidshare.com/files/13769026/carp.rar.html


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
Gulf Pump Guides: Progressing Cavity Pumps, Downhole Pumps And Mudmotors (Gulf Pump Guides)
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
خصائص الكتاب
ISBN: 0976511312
Title: Gulf Pump Guides: Progressing Cavity Pumps, Downhole Pumps And Mudmotors (Gulf Pump Guides)
Author: Lev Nelik , Jim R. Brennan 
Publisher: Gulf Publishing Company (May 31, 2005) 
Publication Date: 2005-05-31
Number Of Pages: 215
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ







ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الرابط
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
http://mihd.net/gv2cy0

او

http://rapidshare.com/files/3961817/gulf.pump.guides-0976511312.rar

MD5: f8ddf3b4e94aefcf0cd562c1b3b51eba 
7.1 MB


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
Pump Handbook, 3rd Edition, 2000-09
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
خصائص الكتاب
ISBN: 0070340323
Title: Pump Handbook, 3rd Edition, 2000-09
Author: Igor J. Karassik, Joseph P. Messina, Paul Cooper, Charles C. Heald 
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional
Publication Date: 2000-09-27
Number Of Pages: 1765




ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الرابط
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
http://mihd.net/ktm0yz

او
http://rapidshare.com/files/12540333/PH_060502.rar-Pump.Handbook-0070340323.rar


http://www.4shared.com/file/3344285/5d41cc6a/pump_handbook.html 


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
Centrifugal Pumps: Design and Application, Second Edition
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
خصائص الكتاب
ISBN: 087201200X
Title: Centrifugal Pumps: Design and Application, Second Edition
Author: Val S. Lobanoff Robert R. Ross 
Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing
Publication Date: 1992-05-21
Number Of Pages: 640





ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الرابط
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
http://rapidshare.com/files/1013733..._Pumps_-_Design_and_Application__2nd_ed._.rar


http://mihd.net/no1dr5

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
Pump Characteristics and Applications, Second Edition 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
خصائص الكتاب
ISBN: 082472755X
Title: Pump Characteristics and Applications, Second Edition (Mechanical Engineering)
Author: Michael Volk
Publisher: Taylor and Francis Group LLC. (April 7, 2005) 
Publication Date: 2005-04-07
Number Of Pages: 568







ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الرابط
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
http://rapidshare.com/files/9009561/Pump_Characteristics_and_Applications.rar

password = forfulltqnmembers2006

او علي جزئين

http://mihd.net/7.3980/PChaAp.part1.rar.html

http://mihd.net/7.4002/PChaAp.part2.rar.html

password = forfulltqnmembers2006


----------



## الصانع (9 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
مشكور أخوي و ما قصرت و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (9 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## riad_z3 (9 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## حازم ابوعبدالعزيز (11 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
مشكور أخوي و جزاك الله خيراً على هذا العمل القيم والذي امتعتمونا به ونسأل الله ان يزيدكم من فضله


----------



## بش/ مهندس (22 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابوحسن77 (22 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## الجدى (23 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا ً

أحسنت والله وربنا يتقبله منك 

و نرجو المزيد


----------



## طارق الشناوي (5 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا-وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (6 مايو 2007)

اللهم احشره يوم القيامه مع العلماء


----------



## Saber Mohamed (10 ديسمبر 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## الاورفلي (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يا حبيبي


----------



## NAK (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله والديك


----------



## fmharfoush (11 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عبدالله القريشي (22 يناير 2009)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (30 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المايسترو21 (30 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يااخى وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
والله هذه الكتب قيمه جدا 
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## زكريا احمد القدسي (30 يناير 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## خالد أبو فيض (29 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي*​


----------



## خبير الاردن (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله الخير


----------



## سمير شربك (30 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
في الحقيقة الجهد واضح على الموضوع 
مع تمنياتي بمراجعة بعض الروابط


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (30 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا و دائما مشاركات متميزه


----------



## eng_mohamed raafat (31 يناير 2010)

thanks


----------



## حسومة (4 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا حبيبي منا للصين الشعبية


----------



## عبدة جويلى (4 فبراير 2010)

جزاك اللة خير على هذا المجهود الرائع مع تحياتى@مسلم@


----------



## hammhamm44 (4 فبراير 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss for all books


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (4 فبراير 2010)

أوفيت و أجزلت 

بوركت يا أخي


----------

